# LOOKING FOR ORIGIN GIRLS?



## Hally74 (Jun 16, 2007)

HI ALL

I AM LOOKING FOR GIRLS WHO ARE ATTENDING ORIGIN AS THE THREAD TITLE SUGGESTS. THIS IS TO HOPEFULLY PROVIDE ME WITH A LITTLE INFO.

1.  DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ORIGIN OFFER REPRODUCTIVE IMMUNOLOGY TESTING & TREATMENT?

2.  IF THEY DO, DO THEY OFFER THIS TO RUN ALONG SIDE WITH CURRENT TREATMENT AT ANOTHER CLINIC (I AM CURRENTLY AT THE RFC) OR DO YOU HAVE TO BE A 'FULL PATIENT' AT ORIGIN?

3.  IF ORIGIN DO OFFER IMMUNE TESTING AND TREATMENT ARE THEY THE "CHICAGO TESTS" IE, BLOODS SENT TO THE ROSALIND FRANKLIN UNI OF MEDICINE & SCIENCE? (RFU FOR SHORT).

4.  WHAT IS THE GENERAL OPINION OF ORIGIN?

5.  ARE THERE WAITING LISTS FOR TREATMENT AT ORIGIN?

MANY THANKS FOR ANY INFORMATION THAT ANYONE CAN GIVE REGARDING ORIGIN .


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

hi , i dont  know your name, but im Shelly J.  Ive had some ivf at both RVH  and ORIGIN. there isnt much of a waiting list at Origin, but they are very busy. I  suggest you call them with your questions, they are very quick to respond. Id imagine if the RVH cant help you with your testing then ORIGIN wouldnt be able to either, as they are a smaller concern.  We did have a bit of a traumatic cycle there, but I would still have treatment with them in the future, staff are very nice  , etc.
Good Luck,,,      Shelly J  XXX


----------



## Hally74 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Shelly J, 

I am intending to ring them (Origin) first thing tomorrow morning (Mon), but was hoping someone could give me a little of the info before then.  

That personal info - recommendation is always nice to hear also.
May I ask who your Consultant is at Origin and what you think of him/her?
Once again thanks for your help.
Hally xxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Hally, my consultant at Origin was Dr,Roberts, and he is just the best, lovely man, very thorough at his job. If you have tx there,you will not be necessarily always be seen by him, just whoever is on at the time,, Good Luck, Shellyj xx


----------

